# Ileż tu ptactwa!



## argus69

Witam forumowiczów.
Jek przetłumaczyć na angielski zwrot: "Ileż tu ptactwa!". Chodzi o zachwyt podczas spaceru w lesie. 
Może nieco wydumane, ale z życia wzięte.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## majlo

Ująłbym to tak: _That's a whole lot of birds!

_P.S. Witaj na forum!


----------



## NotNow

What a lot of birds!

_Ptactwo_ means foul fowl, but the word_ foul_ fowl is rarely used in everyday conversation. English speakers tend to call everthing that flies _birds_. 

Any other translations?


----------



## jacquesvd

NotNow said:


> What a lot of birds!
> 
> _Ptactwo_ means foul, but the word_ foul_ in rarely used in everyday conversation. English speakers tend to call everthing that flies _birds_.
> 
> Any other translations?


 
Isn't ptactwo fowl? I don't hear 'fowl' often spoken but read it regularly.


----------



## NotNow

jacquesvd said:


> Isn't ptactwo fowl? I don't hear 'fowl' often spoken but read it regularly.


 
Yes, I made a spelling mistake.  Thank you for calling it to my attention.


----------



## Thomas1

NotNow said:


> What a lot of birds!
> 
> _Ptactwo_ means foul, but the word_ foul_ in rarely used in everyday conversation. English speakers tend to call everthing that flies _birds_.
> 
> Any other translations?


_Ptactwo _isn't that frequent in Polish too. We also tend to use _ptaki _more often.  So _What a lot of fowl. _may do the job.

Also, some context would be helpful. Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I remember English _fowl _tends to mean birds like hens, chickens, turkeys, duck, geese, etc., in brief birds bred for meat, eggs, etc. whereas Polish _ptactwo _encompasses all birds in general.


----------



## jacquesvd

Thomas1 said:


> _Ptactwo _isn't that frequent in Polish too. We also tend to use _ptaki _more often.  So _What a lot of fowl. _may do the job.
> 
> Also, some context would be helpful. Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I remember English _fowl _tends to mean birds like hens, chickens, turkeys, duck, geese, etc., in brief birds bred for meat, eggs, etc. whereas Polish _ptactwo _encompasses all birds in general.


 
Yes, I always used the word for chicken, turkeys, etc. and a check in the dictionary confirms that 'fowl' is  used for  gallinaceous birds that are used for food or hunted as game.

So, vultures, eagles, hawks etc aren't fowl in English but sęp, orzeł or jastrząb are ptactwo in Polish is what I understand from your comment.


----------



## argus69

Dziękuję wszystkim za ciekawe wyjaśnienia. 

Rzeczywiście, wcześniej zastanawiałem się nad użyciem "What a lot of fowl" ale widzę, że to wyrażenie dotyczy drobiu hodowlanego i leśnego, a nie ptactwa śpiewającego . 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Slovianka

W słowniku Webster's II (1984) jako wyjaśnienie trzecie słowa "fowl" widnieje: "_Archaic_. Any bird". Ponieważ jednak dwa pierwsze wyjaśnienia dotyczą ptactwa hodowlanego oraz łownego, jak też mięsa drobiowego, obawiałabym się, że tłumaczenie "fowl" zakłóciłoby rozumienie tekstu.


----------



## Thomas1

To zależy od kontekstu. Jeśli słowo ma tłumaczyć powiedzmy zdanie z Biblii czy Kochanowskiego (to tylko przykład, tak naprawdę nie wiem czy teksty Kochanowskiego w ogóle zawierają słowo ptactwo) ogólnie z tekstów, których słownictwo traktowane jest jako archaiczne/przestarzałe bądź stylizowane na takie, to _fowl _byłoby na miejscu moim zdaniem.


----------

